# **ENDED** Marc....here is your 8" filet knife blank....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 13, 2018)

Marc, I can't figure out how to post a pic n the conversation so here it is made from a hunk of a 2 man cross cut with 8" of cutting edge and 4" of tang.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2018)

oh snap!! that looks great Pappy!

I also like those die casts....do you refinish em? I'd love to see them.


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 13, 2018)

That is super cool! Small twinge of jealousy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks. I have to work on something in between hot and cold spells here are a few I did.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 13, 2018)

Cool work on the die casts!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 13, 2018)

Blueglass said:


> That is super cool! Small twinge of jealousy.


That is super cool! *LARGE* twinge of jealousy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 13, 2018)

Pappy, did you make two filet blanks - hint, hint

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2018)

Mike Hill said:


> Pappy, did you make two filet blanks - hint, hint



Did you send him any wood?....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 14, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Did you send him any wood?....


I would of If I would have known about this kind of payback!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 15, 2018)

LOL....you need to talk to my PR man....get 'em Marc

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 15, 2018)

Going out today to cut some metal

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 15, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Did you send him any wood?....


I can remedy that - I think!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 15, 2018)

I's got some wood - whatcha in the market for? I've got some nice mineral stained redwood burly that a certain past vice president has a table made of the rest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2018)

Mike Hill said:


> I's got some wood - whatcha in the market for? I've got some nice mineral stained redwood burly that a certain past vice president has a table made of the rest.



Pictures?
CoA?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2018)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Thanks. I have to work on something in between hot and cold spells here are a few I did.



Next time you're working on one of those die casts, could you make a post/topic on it?
I need to work on my mini skills. And I've been collecting old and new die casts.
I have a ton of em, and I'd like to set up a little table just for modding them and putting together some plastic model kits that have been sitting around for far too long....

I have a few off the early 90's dragsters I wanna chop up...
Redlines that need some tlc...


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 16, 2018)

Sure Marc I can do that.....where would a guy put a post on that topic? This is my LIL workspace....



 
and these are some of my test subjects......

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 16, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Pictures?
> CoA?




 
This ought to be worth some kind of wood ya thunk, Marc?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2018)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Sure Marc I can do that.....where would a guy put a post on that topic? This is my LIL workspace....
> 
> View attachment 148768
> and these are some of my test subjects......
> View attachment 148769



The only spot I would think it could fit for now would be Kenbo's Chat room. I would like to get a new little subforum for hobbies of a non woodworking type. 
I'll have to pitch a good reason and find plenty of topics on em in order to justify making one. But I think it can be a possibility down the road....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2018)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> View attachment 148770
> This ought to be worth some kind of wood ya thunk, Marc?




I agree. But pics of the wood are needed to sweeten the deal...


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 18, 2018)

I'll dig it out tonight. Then make it pose.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2018)

Knife blank arrived today @Jack "Pappy" Lewis 
Looks great!
Thank you sir....


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 22, 2018)

You are so welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------

